# Postfix + Spamassassin with SQL userpref cause CC & BCC lost email



## Paul-LKW (May 17, 2013)

Dear *a*ll*,*

Recently I found a problem when using Spamassassin with SQL userpref will cause CC and BCC email all lost, from the log it only shows delivery via spamd instead of delivered to MAILDIR.

In my master.cf I have the following configuration setting*:*


```
smtp      inet  n       -       n       -       -       smtpd
        -o content_filter=spamassassin
        -o receive_override_options=no_address_mappings

spamassassin
        unix    -       n       n       -       -       pipe
        flags=Rq user=spamd argv=/usr/local/bin/spamc -u ${recipient}  -e /usr/local/sbin/sendmail -oi -f ${sender} ${recipient}
```

*T*he issue only occur*s* when -u ${recipient} appeared but if I remove this, SQL userpref will not work at all.

Thanks all and any hints could solve this issue?

Paul.LKW


----------

